# This Should Make You Proud To Be An American!



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## chips&more (Aug 4, 2016)

UD, I know somebody that is 96 years old. Still drives a car. Can make complete sentences. Jogs every morning. Can remember 10 years ago and yesterday. Looks the same for his last 45 years. Now that’s amazing!...Dave


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 4, 2016)

my folks have a good friend who's 92 that still eats like a horse and will out curse a sailor! 
iv'e been there and seen it! 
God Bless em' all!


----------



## HBilly1022 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm Canadian but have known an American sport fisherman for a number of years that goes to the same fishing resort my wife and I have gone to for the last 20 years. He is 99 years old. He still climbs into his 23' Bayliner Trophy (using a step ladder) while it is on the boat launch and he still drives the boat while fishing and docks the boat when he returns.  This amazing man fishes off the west coast of Vancouver Island in some pretty rough seas. Some days my wife and I return because the water is getting uncomfortable to fish and can't believe he was out fishing and driving his boat in the same conditions. He is an ABSOLUTELY AMAZING MAN!!!!!! 

My wife and I have been honored by being invited to his 100th birthday in November and will make the journey to celebrate with him, his family and friends.


----------

